# Picked up a used Poulan 2150 16 Inch chain saw. Anyone know these? What is the blue pullout lever?



## Don2222 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello

I picked this up used for $20 it is the light green color. Is that a good deal?
Sears has them for $152
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...9x00001a&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=SPM6067583701

Is the orange color Poulan Pro the new model?

*What does the blue pullout lever do?*

I put 2 cycle gas that I mixed and some bar chain oil in it and it started right up!

Just like the one in this video


----------



## DanCorcoran (Apr 20, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> Hello
> 
> I picked this up used for $20 it is the light green color. Is that a good deal?
> Sears has them for $152
> ...





The blue lever is the choke.  You can get the owner's manual online and read how to use it.


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks Dan

Is it a good saw?

Don


----------



## HittinSteel (Apr 20, 2012)

For $20 it's a good saw. For $152, I'd save my pennies for a better saw.


----------



## mecreature (Apr 20, 2012)

I have one. its a fine chainsaw. I put a 14 inch bar on it.


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 21, 2012)

Blue lever is Choke. I had one a few years back... Not a bad saw. But moved up the steps to a bigger Saw. Bought a new 460 a couple weeks ago and I went with my BIL and picked up his new 562 XP. Sweet saw..

For what your gonna use that saw for? It should do just fine. Keep it filled with oil and a good pre-mix. Also a sharp chain and you will be good to go Don.


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 21, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Blue lever is Choke. I had one a few years back... Not a bad saw. But moved up the steps to a bigger Saw. Bought a new 460 a couple weeks ago and I went with my BIL and picked up his new 562 XP. Sweet saw..
> 
> For what your gonna use that saw for? It should do just fine. Keep it filled with oil and a good pre-mix. Also a sharp chain and you will be good to go Don.


 
Thanks Dexter
Your saws look good!
Wow how big is the blade on that STIHL? I hear that is one of the BEST!


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 21, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> Thanks Dexter
> Your saws look good!
> Wow how big is the blade on that STIHL? I hear that is one of the BEST!



It has a 25" bar on it now. I ordered a 32" yestersay, w/ Full Chisel Skip tooth chain. Its not the Best (in my eyes it is), but Stihl makes 2 larger saws. The 660 and 880. Mine is plenty big enough for what I do. One day I will own a larger saw for milling. But that is yrs away..

What kind of project are you using the Poulan on? See ya Don


----------



## ScotO (Apr 22, 2012)

for 20 bucks I'd say you stole that saw!   That will be a great limb bucking, cleanup saw.  you didn't go wrong on buying it for that price.


----------

